# California PE Civil Application



## Adrock (Nov 26, 2008)

I have 3 references that will be associates, PE's that have knowledge of my work experience. Do I just have them fill out Part B (The Reference Form) or do I include Part A (Engagement Record) as well even though I'm not claiming qualifying experience from the reference? Or do I include Part A but leave the things that don't apply blank? Please help the board wont call me back or respond to emails.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Nov 27, 2008)

You should include your reference for the engagement period that you are claiming them. If you only have one engagement, then claim them all under engagement 1. If you have more than one engagement, claim them under the engagement that are a reference for; it could be one or more. I would be hesitant to leave anything blank. Yes the form is redundant.

I have the civil PE, and just filled out the application for the PLS. I know your pain.


----------



## MikeR (Dec 6, 2008)

Desert Engineer said:


> You should include your reference for the engagement period that you are claiming them. If you only have one engagement, then claim them all under engagement 1. If you have more than one engagement, claim them under the engagement that are a reference for; it could be one or more. I would be hesitant to leave anything blank. Yes the form is redundant.
> I have the civil PE, and just filled out the application for the PLS. I know your pain.


I am in the same situation.

I want to use 2 references for 1 engagement to meet the minimum number of references. Let's say this is engagement number X.

Engagement X: Part A (for qualifying experience) + Part B for reference #1

Engagement X: Part A (non qualifying experience) + Part B for reference #2

I fill Part A twice with the same engagement number X and give them to the references to fill out part B. Is this right? Please help.


----------

